# My score of the day- Stanley 100 Miter Box with Atkinson 24" Backsaw



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Only issue is that one of the flanges to screw the base to a surface is broken off but I think it'll be perfectly useable.

Not sure what to do with the saw yet cleaning and sharpening-wise but I'll figure something out. 

Any way to date this?


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow I've never seen one like that before. It must be pretty old


----------



## Tom King (Nov 22, 2013)

I think that's called a "Picture Frame Saw" instead of a miter box. It's just for 45s.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rockford-Co...894?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43bfcc4c06


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

good point! yes, it's just for 45.


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

I am posting this link, this person here retores what appears to be your style of miter box, he might be able to make a bottom casting for your broken one. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Restored-An...icture-Framing-Miter-Box-3-of-4-/201010859905 
If your interested.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice saw and miter box


----------

